# 83 Haro Freestyler



## Lars Cohn (Jun 1, 2018)

Don't see too much BMX related stuff on this site. Here is my recently built up Haro Freestyler.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Jun 1, 2018)

Lars Cohn said:


> Don't see too much BMX related stuff on this site. Here is my recently built up Haro Freestyler.
> 
> View attachment 817300




Had the exact same bike back in 83except I ran all black tires and CW bars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lars Cohn (Jun 1, 2018)

Yea, the pro CW bars were the bars to have. I had a pair on my 83 too. I haven't secured a pair for this build just yet.


----------



## nycet3 (Jun 4, 2018)

the Powerbends look great. I'd keep them. Very cool bike. Enjoy


----------



## Lars Cohn (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks! I like the Powerlite bars too. These are expert and a bit small for this build so I may end up getting powerbend pros.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jun 15, 2018)

Lars Cohn said:


> Don't see too much BMX related stuff on this site. Here is my recently built up Haro Freestyler.
> 
> View attachment 817300




Beautiful Haro!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

